# Suchmaschinen DEoptimierung



## DexXxtrin (7. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.
Wie kann bei einer Seite (konkret phpBB3 Forum) machen, dass sie nicht von Google etc. gefunden und angezeigt wird?

Gruss DexXxtrin


PS:Weiss nicht ob ich im richtigen Thread bin...


----------



## SpiceLab (7. März 2011)

DexXxtrin hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann bei einer Seite (konkret phpBB3 Forum) machen, dass sie nicht von Google etc. gefunden und angezeigt wird?


Die Verwendung eines Framesets ist da todsicher - siehe z.B. Meine Seite bei Google finden ;-)


----------



## DexXxtrin (7. März 2011)

Da kann ich nicht ganz folgen wie ich das umsetzten soll...


----------



## SpiceLab (7. März 2011)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/index.htm

Bei Nutzung eines zweiteiligen Framesets wird einer für die Bildschirmausgabe unsichtbar eingerichtet (Spaltenbreiten _cols="0,100%"_  oder Zeilenhöhen _rows="0,100%"_), und im zweiten Frame das Forum eingebunden - fertitsch.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. März 2011)

Alternativ kannst du dir auch eine robots.txt anlegen und dort die Spiderbots ausschließen.

```
User-agent: *  
Disallow: /pfad/
```

Weitere Möglichkeit: Im Head-Bereich den Spiderbots ein _noindex_ geben:


```
<xhtml:meta xmlns:xhtml="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" name="robots" content="noindex" />
```


----------



## DexXxtrin (8. März 2011)

Wenn ich das Ganze mit Frameset mache, muss das Forum ja immer noch irgend direkter Link zu sich haben, welcher ja dann in Google angezeigt wird…?! Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (8. März 2011)

Hallo DexXxtrin,
binde auf der Startseite folgenden Meta-Tag ein:

```
<meta name="robots" content="noindex,nofollow">
```
das sollte wirksam deine Seiten aus den Suchergebnissen rauswerfen. Natürlich kann es sein, das ab und an ein Ergebnis trotzdem bei Google rankt, wenn es mehrere Externe Links bekommt. Das lässt sich aber so oder so nicht umgehen.

Viel Spaß dabei,
Sebastian


----------



## DexXxtrin (8. März 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, leider finde ich beim phpBB3 Forum das File nicht, in dem der Header definiert wird.
Weiss das evtl. jemand? Habe schon gesucht aber finde es einfach nicht.

EDIT: Gefunden


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei phpBB3 immer noch so ist, aber in den 2er-Versionen war das immer overall_header.tpl im entsprechenden Templateverzeichnis.


----------



## DexXxtrin (8. März 2011)

Ich habe jetzt das mal angepasst in dieser Datei. Wenn ich nun das Forum aufrufe und den Seitenquelltext anzeigen will erscheint diese Zeile jedoch nicht. Muss das so sein?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. März 2011)

Normalerweise nicht. Hast du es auch in die richtige overall_header.tpl im richtigen Templateverzeichnis geschrieben?


----------



## DexXxtrin (8. März 2011)

Lösung gefunden: http://area51.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=28642


----------

